# Sun Valley anyone?



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

With a little bit of Google Search what I found was that this resort is located in Idaho and is a perfect spot for skiing. Visit the official site sunvalley.com for more information.

online nursing degree


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Bret Davis said:


> With a little bit of Google Search what I found was that this resort is located in Idaho and is a perfect spot for skiing. Visit the official site sunvalley.com for more information.
> 
> online nursing degree


Are you a friendly google searching spammer?? What does a job like yours pay btw????


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sun Valley is one of the old school resorts and back in the day it was one of the premiere spots. Not so sure of it these days. The resort barely gets 200" of annual snowfall a year. Considering that other resorts in the state and other parts out West almost double or even triple that total, I would look elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

*Sun Valley Local's Perspective*

Hey! I grew up in Sun Valley and it is rad. In the past few years, they've dumped a lot of resources into building it up for snowboarders. Now the resort offers a pipe, rails, and some pretty big tabletops. It doesn't sound like a ton if you're used to riding the giant parks at many resorts, but we're happy with the progress and the stuff they've built is legit. Most riders keep busy flying down the super steep long runs and jibbing off cat-tracks. We get the most snow in Jan/Feb. Late season offers great student discounts and awesome spring snow, plus funky bands and drunk tourists dancing in ski boots at the bottom of the hill. 

I've written a few articles on the resort for TransWorld Snowboarding Mag. Most of those serious shredders know the area by the Galena road gap that has been in numerous photos and movies. Galena Pass, just north of town, is a great place for backcountry shredding if you don't mind the hike and have some avalanche awareness. 

Sun Valley is the oldest ski resort in the US and also boasts the first chairlift, so there is a ton of history if you're into the old school ski town vibe. You end up staying in and hanging out around Ketchum, the town that surrounds the main ski mountain, Baldy. Sun Valley is just the name of the resort and a small village that hosts the swanky Sun Valley lodge scene. 

It is a super fun place to snowboard and I highly recommend going, though I know I'm biased because I grew up there. Hope that helps with some of your questions. 

-Des


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Des said:


> Hey! I grew up in Sun Valley and it is rad. In the past few years, they've dumped a lot of resources into building it up for snowboarders. Now the resort offers a pipe, rails, and some pretty big tabletops. It doesn't sound like a ton if you're used to riding the giant parks at many resorts, but we're happy with the progress and the stuff they've built is legit. Most riders keep busy flying down the super steep long runs and jibbing off cat-tracks. We get the most snow in Jan/Feb. Late season offers great student discounts and awesome spring snow, plus funky bands and drunk tourists dancing in ski boots at the bottom of the hill.
> 
> I've written a few articles on the resort for TransWorld Snowboarding Mag. Most of those serious shredders know the area by the Galena road gap that has been in numerous photos and movies. Galena Pass, just north of town, is a great place for backcountry shredding if you don't mind the hike and have some avalanche awareness.
> 
> ...


thanx thats the kinda review i was looking for

there wasn't tooo much when I googled it, not like the other bigger places.

And I mean, of course they're going to say good things about themselves? I just wanted to hear some real experiences. 

Thats good to hear that they have a some park stuff - I know about the superpipe but was quite in the dark whether or not they had park stuff and most people barely even mentioned it so I assumed it was quite mediocre at that. 

Well, I got offered a job here, thats that I was asking - it's hard to find employment at the moment at alot of places since I'm international and the GFC and and all that. So I figured I'd take that I could get. 

Thanx for your help 

Feel free to keep posting though, anything is appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Another question, anyone have an opinion on Beaver Creek compared to Sun Valley?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

More snow, but it also probably has more people being fairly close to Denver. Beaver Creek is the furthest out, so it definitely wouldn't be as crowded as say Keystone. Great terrain there. Vail is just down the road, and you're around 30 (most likely less time) minutes away from Breck, Keystone, Loveland, A-Basin, and Copper.


----------

